# most squirrels shot in one hunt?



## varmithunter06

the most me and my friend have got in a day was 10 with gamo 1000 fps 177 pellet guns


----------



## Remington 7400

The daily limit here in Kentucky is 6.

Its not a rare thing for me to come home with 6 squirrels.

As for most ever killed, about 2 times a season all of my family and friends get together and head to the outskirts of some old growth National Forest, there is usually between 10-15 of us. On the first hunt last year, there were 12 of us, we came back to the trucks with 70 squirrels. On the second hunt there were 14 of us we came back to the truck that day with 78 squirrels.

My favorte squirrel gun is a Savage 93R17 heavy barrel stainless synthetic in .17 HMR, with a 3-9x40 Nikon Prostaff scope. I can pick Mr. Bushytail off at long range!

Remember, only head shots count.

:sniper: :beer:


----------



## gentleman4561

12 is the limit in GA thats what i have gotten


----------



## gray squirrel

120 ground squirrels


----------



## TANATA

I guess some people take this a lot more serious than around here. I didn't even know there was a law on shooting them till I was about 13 and all I did was shoot maybe 2 a day in a grandparents back yard.

I love to see that you guys get into this kind of hunting. Wish we had more of them around here they are fun to hunt!


----------



## weasle414

Limiting out wasn't uncommon for me before I decided squirrels needed concervation too. 7's the limit here in MN and last year I think I limited out 3 or 4 times just walking around the woods after school. This year I've only taken a couple, trying to let the population rebuild a bit before I hunt them much again.


----------



## nytrapper16

the most i have gotten was 6 i hunt with my friends and we usually limit out four hunters 24 squirrels is pretty good


----------



## CREEMAN

I our limit is 5 day.I limit out almost every time.


----------



## ARhunttrap07

im from arkansas and i got 13 in an hour and a half


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

Limiting out is always a great day. As you can see it varies by state. I grew up in Virginia and hunt a lot in Missouri where my parents are from. The daily bag limit is 6 in both states. Here in South Dakota, we are allowed 5.


----------



## blake12395

i realy dont care bout the limit buti kill bout 5 aday


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

The limit varies by state but have gotten a limit in Virginia (6), Missouri (6) and South Dakota (5).

Having squirrel dogs help A LOT!


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Me and a buddy of mine got 8 last time out.


----------



## goosehunternd

pics?


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

I've seen old pics of my dad & uncles in South Louisiana bust 60-70 squirrels in a day.... I have always gotten my limit


----------



## derrickoh01

a couple of years ago I shot 6 {the limit in oh} did it in about 2 hrs with a 4/10 shotgun. we had a little contest with myself , dad , brother. First to limit out won. The three of us ended up with 12 total in 2hrs. Plenty for us to eat.........


----------



## Bore.224

I don't know for sure not as many as you fellas but I got two with one shot one day!!


----------



## Oregon310

I'm not sure how many is in there ???[/img]


----------



## Sniper_911

248 confirmed kills in a 9 hour stretch, 170 squirrels and 78 ground hogs. my dads friend and his neighbor had a lot of issues. so i got my friend out there and with my upgraded 10/22, mossberg 817 17hmr, savage 64, and a daisy winchester 1000x break barrel pellet gun we cleaned house. i promise you we didnt even dent the population.


----------



## Hound Dog

how far doi i have to be 2 shoot a squirrel and kill it with airgun


----------



## Steelpuck18

blake12395 said:


> i realy dont care bout the limit buti kill bout 5 aday


 most people dont, but you should still respect the law.


----------



## sod44

shot 10 last last weekend.


----------



## Yankeebillie

our limit here is 4 per day its not hard to do


----------

